# Heuschreckenfalle



## Bergundtal (10. Aug. 2013)

Liebe Teichfreunde

Ich würde gerne meinen Saiblingen im Teich gelegentlich __ Heuschrecken servieren, die hier in den Wiesen häufig anzutreffen sind. Leider springen nicht sehr viele selber in den Teich. Gibt es sowas wie eine Heuschreckenlebendfalle? Sie mit dem Netz, oder per Hand zu fangen, ist auf Dauer recht mühsam und zeitaufwendig. Die Fische mögen die Heuhüpfer aber sehr gerne.

Bin gespannt, ob mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Gruss von Werner


----------



## jolantha (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Sag mal, fragst Du das wirklich ganz im Ernst ?????


----------



## einfachichKO (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Aug. 2013)

Saiblinge + Teich + Heuschrecke = 100% Fake


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Qeing (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Hi, ich frag mich, wieso die Konstellation Teich - Saibling - Heuschrecke komisch bzw. als Fake tituliert wird. Es gibt mehrere Saiblingsarten für Teiche. Stichwort: Elsässer Saibling. Eine Zucht aus Bachsaibling und Seesaibling. Für Infos: http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/forellenteichwirtschaft/030013/index.php
Die Größe des Teiches spielt dabei nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Nicht viel anderes als der gemeine Koiteich, nur halt kaltes, sauerstoffreiches Wasser. 

__ Heuschrecken als idealer Angelköder in Forellenseen ist für Angler nichts neues. Nur der Heuschreckenfang wird wohl immer noch per Netz erledigt. 

Ich selbst spiele mit dem Gedanken, Saiblinge in meinen Teich zu besetzen, sofern der irgendwann mal mehr als ein Sumpfbiotop ist.


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Das habe ich mich auch gefragt.
Der Saibling bevorzugt kälteres klares Süßwasser und er wird bis zu 30 cm groß.
Das würde für einen Gartenteich mit der nötigen Tiefe doch ein durchaus machbarer Besatz sein.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*



> Elsässer Saibling.


Kannte ich nicht  
Ich verbinde Saibling mit kaltem und tiefem Gewässer, bei dem viele Aspekte passen müssen. Beispielsweise ist das Saiblingaufkommen u.a. in Starnberger See, Walchensee, Königssee sehr gut. In „kleineren und wärmeren“ Seen aber nicht machbar: z.B. Pilsensee und Wörthsee (dieser hat „nur“ rund 28 Meter Tiefe). 
Wenn es spezielle Saiblinge für Teich gibt - umso besser. 

Zum Thema __ Heuschrecken: Saiblinge stehen tief, jagen also auch tief - u.a. Mückenlarven, Fischbrut etc. . Eine Heuschrecke fällt ins Wasser und schwimmt oben. Ein Saibling in der Natur wird sie also nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Anders sieht es natürlich bei Zuchtsaiblingen und Zuchtbecken aus. Eine frisch besetzte Regenbogenforelle aus der Zucht geht auch auf so ziemlich alles (Teig, Mais usw.) und wird erst nach längerer Zeit wieder mit natürlicher Nahrung (kleine Fische) zu fangen sein.

Das alles ist jetzt nur mal ganz grob skizziert und Ausnahmen gibt es sicherlich auch.

Für mich war die Kombination unter dem natürlichen Aspekt unmöglich (und ist sie noch immer). Allerdings ist die Kombi Spezieller Saibling + Heuschrecke + passender Teich wohl doch machbar. Also sorry für mein vorschnelles Urteil.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Hi Rainer,

man darf halt auch nicht von Lebensraum/Verhalten von einer Fischart gleich auf alle anderen der Sippe schließen. Ist ja schließlich auch net jeder Cyprinide in unseren Gewässern ein harmloser friedlicher Zeitgenosse, siehe __ Rapfen als einzigster echter Raubfisch unter den ganzen heimischen Karpfenfischen
Der Bachsaibling lebt schließlich wie die Bachforelle auch in kleinen flachen Bächen, hat wie diese dort auch alles mögliche an Anflug im Speiseplan

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*



Bergundtal schrieb:


> Liebe Teichfreunde
> 
> *Gibt es sowas wie eine Heuschreckenlebendfalle? *
> 
> Gruss von Werner




Meine Frage nach dem  " Ernst " bezog sich auf diesen Satz


----------



## Hagalaz (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Du musst wohl sammeln gehen oder in die Zoofachhandlung und dir welche kaufen 
Zum Saiblingsvorkommen im Starnberger See möchte ich noch anmerken das ist nicht wirklich gut. Ein Freund von mir der zusammen mit mir gelernt hat ist dort Fischer außer Barschen und Renken ist nicht viel


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*



> Heuschreckenlebendfalle



Sorry Werner

Das hab ich doch glatt überlesen, also sowas hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Boneone (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Bachforellen in kleinen Bächlein ist in der Bergregion nicht selten, da es meist ein sehr Klares & Sauerstoff reiches Wasser gibt (zumindest in Österreich, sind deren Laichgründe, sind keine Besatz-fische sondern noch echte „Wildforellen“  ).

Dieses Jahr erinnerte mich die nächtliche Geräusch Kulisse in den Bergen (Dürre Wand, nähe Schneeberg [Wasserschutzgebiet & Einzugsgebiet der Wiener Hochquellwasser Leitung die eine 1A Wasserqualität hat]) an die Zikaden in südlicheren Ländern (Tausende Grillen & __ Heuschrecken dafür fast keine Vögel, perverses Wetter)

 
 

Falls dieser Teich mit Quellwasser aus der Bergregion gespeist ist, denke ich das es ein sehr guter Lebensraum für diese Tiere ist! (Genehmigung für Wasser Zu- & Ablauf ist aber ein Problem zumindest im Ö-Wasserschutzgebiet)

vielleicht mache ich mal ein paar Fotos von solchen Bächen für euch …  bin zwar Wiener aber am WE bin ich am Berg aufgewachsen...

http://www.oefg1880.at/reviere/salmoniden-reviere/piesting-gutenstein/
http://www.marias-land.at/

also meiner Meinung nach kein fake !

l.g.-alex

@  Bergundtal:
Die Zucht von Insekten ist sicher einfacher als das tägliche fangen...
b.z.w. hat mich einer Grille 2 tage im Haus genervt bis ich sie im Glas einer alten Petroleum Lampe entdeckt & vor die Tür gesetzt habe, ist vielleicht einen Versuch wert...


----------



## Bergundtal (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Liebe Teichfreunde

Nun ist es wohl an der Zeit, als Starter dieses Themas, auch mal einige Worte zu euren Antworten beizufügen. 

Mal grundsätzlich - ich bin zu alt und habe zu wenig Zeit und Lust in einem Forum blöde Fragen zu stellen und andere Menschen zu vera..... Meine Frage war und ist sehr ernst gemeint und nur weil sie etwas speziell ist, muss es nicht gleich ein Aprilscherz sein.


Ich weiss, dass ich nicht der, übliche Koizüchter bin und vermutlich nicht sehr viele Teichbesitzer solche Tiere in ihrem Teich halten. 

Ich lebe in den Bergen auf 1700m habe klares Quellwasser im Durchlauf, auch bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen nicht mehr als 10° Wassertemperatur und Sauerstoff auch beim Ablauf, praktisch immer an der Sättigungsgrenze. 
Mein Zielfisch ist der Namajcush, nebenbei habe ich noch Seesaiblinge und Bachsaiblinge. Die Bachsaiblinge werden nicht weitergezüchtet. Alle Fische werden ab Mutterfisch, die ich selber steife, aufgezogen. 

Nun zu den SS. Sie stammen aus Wildfang aus einem Österr. See und wurden mit Netz gefangen. Ich versuche diesen Stamm weiter zu züchten, was bis jetzt funktioniert, den Jungfischen geht es gut, aber die Muttertiere sind natürlich nicht an Trockenfutter gewöhnt und im Teich "Selbstversorger", was auch ganz gut klappt. Und obwohl es Wildtiere aus einem tiefen See sind stimmt es nicht, dass sie sich nur am Grund aufhalten. Ganz im Gegenteil, sie sind im Mittelwasser und sehr viel an der Oberflächte auf Nahrungssuche und schnappen nach Anflugnahrung, sofern sie da ist. Heuschrecke werden sehr gerne genommen. Auch __ Würmer die ich gelegentlich präsentiere, mögen sie. Die Heuhüpfer aus der Wiese wären daher in grösserer Stückzahl wirklich ideal, weil sie auch gratis hier überall herumspringen. Sie extra zu kaufen, oder zu züchten wäre in diesem Fall Schwachsinn. Und weil es ja heute wirklich fast alles gibt, dachte ich es kennt jemand vielleicht so ein Gerät. 

Die NA sind wirklich Grundfische und sehr selten an der Oberfläche. Sie nehmen praktisch keine schwimmende Nahrung, ausser Futterfische als gelegentlicher Leckerbissen, die sofort gefressen werden.

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht, also kein Erfolg mit der Falle, muss mir vielleicht eine Art Reuse bauen, nur die Frage, womit locke ich die Hüpfer dort hinein??

Schöner Gruss vom

Werner


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Hallo Werner,
Vera.....n war nicht meine Absicht, aber "Heuschreckenlebendfalle"!
Allein das Wort hat mich rausgefordert
Ich kann dir da leider nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, hoffe aber das sich hier ein Insektenspezi meldet.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Moin,

die Infos mit dem Quellwasser und der Wassertemperatur wären evtl. schon am Anfang hilfreich gewesen ... 

Eine passive Lebendfalle ist mir leider nicht bekannt, ich wüsste auch nicht, womit man die Tierchen anlocken könnte (Nahrung, Duft, Licht etc. scheiden ja meines Wissens aus).

Vielleicht findest Du hier

http://www.terraon.de/ernährung-chamäleons/8415-grashüpfer-aufspüren-und-fangen.html

einen Tipp. Das mit dem laaangen Netz finde ich ziemlich gut, aber es bedeutet natürlich aktive „Arbeit“ :?


----------



## einfachichKO (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*



jolantha schrieb:


> Meine Frage nach dem  " Ernst " bezog sich auf diesen Satz



Hallo Jolantha,

hast Du nach dem Ernst gefragt, oder nach dem ernst? :scherz1

Sorry, zum Thema Heuschreckenfalle, nein, auch ich glaube nicht das es so was gibt.

Was hälst Du denn davon Dir die Schrecken selber zu züchten?
Zoohandlungen die sowas an Terraienbetreiber verkaufen züchten die auch selber.
Ein altes Aquarium vom Flohmarkt, Sand rein, bisschen Gras, DEckel drauf und ein paar gefangene Schrecken rein setzen....abwarten was passiert...
Mach Dich mit der Materie ein wenig vertraut und studiere was die so fressen und so weiter...mußte halt Experimentieren...eine Falle wirde es nicht geben...


----------



## Auslogge 89 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Also das mit dem selber züchten stellt ihr euch ja echt einfach vor... Das ist echt viel Arbeit und Aufwand!!

FALLS sie sich vermehren sollten, brauchst du für jede Generation ein eigenes Becken mit optimalen Bedingungen usw, da brauchts fast ein Zimmer für...

Habs ne Zeit lang mit Wanderheuschrecken probiert.. Das lohnt sich, wenn man Großverbraucher ist, aber nicht für ab und an mal Fische füttern.

Meines Wissens nach gibts nur die aktive Methode, um an die Tierchen ran zu kommen.


MfG


----------



## laolamia (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*



Bergundtal schrieb:


> Mal grundsätzlich - ich bin zu alt und habe zu wenig Zeit und Lust in einem Forum blöde Fragen zu stellen und andere Menschen zu vera..... Meine Frage war und ist sehr ernst gemeint und nur weil sie etwas speziell ist, muss es nicht gleich ein Aprilscherz sein.



was hat das mit dem alter zu tun?
bitte nicht gleich "angepisst" sein deine frage war schon etwas merkwuerdig 
hast du keine kinder in der umgebung die dich für etwas kleingeld unterstuetzen?

dann haben alle was von....ausser die __ heuschrecken

gruss marco


----------



## Auslogge 89 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*



laolamia schrieb:


> was hat das mit dem alter zu tun?
> bitte nicht gleich "angepisst" sein deine frage war schon etwas merkwuerdig
> hast du keine kinder in der umgebung die dich für etwas kleingeld unterstuetzen?
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich die beste Idee bisher! 

Für ne Mark fangen die dir 50 Stück


----------



## laolamia (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

aber fuer ne mark bekommst nichts mehr 
ne mal im ernst mein opa hat mir immer einen pfennig fuer einen kartoffelkaefer gegeben....ich hatte meinen spass und mein opa wurde nicht arm. (ne kugel fruchteis kostete 15 kartoffelkaefer)
ob das bei der handygeneration noch funktioniert weiss ich nicht


----------



## Boneone (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Hi,

Da vor der Türe die richtigen Bedingungen herrschen denke ich eine Zucht wäre einfach.
Holzkiste Mückennetz drauf Gras rein, vor die Türe stellen & ein paar fangen, aber vielleicht stell ich mir das zu einfach vor...

Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich unabsichtlich eine Grille über 2 Tage in einer Petroleumlampe gefangen.
so eine: http://www.meinbezirk.at/wien-16-ottakring/magazin/petroliumlampe-m1010897,133196.html
Denke diese Form wäre geeignet da __ Heuschrecken/Grillen ja keine "Senkrechtstarter" sind und beim Sprung der "Kugelform" nicht entkommen vielleicht noch einen rutschigen Trichter drauf...

Wie man die lockt keine Ahnung, vielleicht Fallen in der nähe eines Weges das sie hinein flüchten...

l.g.-alex


----------



## Auslogge 89 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*



Boneone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Da vor der Türe die richtigen Bedingungen herrschen denke ich eine Zucht wäre einfach.
> Holzkiste Mückennetz drauf Gras rein, vor die Türe stellen & ein paar fangen, aber vielleicht stell ich mir das zu einfach vor...
> ...



Ja tust du  Die brauchen das passende Substrat, um zu legen, dann brauchts passende Temperaturen bis zum Schlupf und wie gesagt: Um die Ausfallquote gering zu halten, sollte man jede Generation einzeln aufziehen.. 

Selbst wenn die in der Kiste legen sollten (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann), hast du ohne die restlichen Schritte vll 3-4 neue Grashüpfer pro Saison und das lohnt nicht.. 
Da hat man mit Fangen ne höhere Ausbeute bei weniger Arbeit.


----------



## Bergundtal (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Abend Kollegen

So, nun gefällt mir die Diskussion, es wird konstruktiv und das macht Sinn. 

Die Zucht sehe ich nicht so, aber irgend eine Kiste mir Deckel drauf und einem glatten grossen Trichter oben, durch den sie in die Kiste rutschen, das gefällt mir ganz gut. Bleibt nur wieder die Frage, wie ich sie dazu bewegen kann, über die Kiste und in den Trichter zu hüpfen. Mit Gras kann ich sie schlecht anlocken. Irgendein Lockstoff wäre super, aber welcher???

Übrigens, "Heuschreckenlebendfalle" ist wirklich der Fachausdruck, denn alles andere macht sie platt, oder sie kleben irgendwo drauf. Gibt es ja bei Mausefallen auch.

Schönen Abend von 
Werner


----------



## einfachichKO (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

schau mal hier

oder hier 

da kriegste für ein paar Euro alles was das Herz begehrt, ich glaube nicht das es irgendeinen Aufwand lohnt zu betreiben..

oder einfach hier


----------



## Auslogge 89 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Ist wirklich das Sinnvollste, zu bestellen...

Soweit ich weiß, gibts nichts, womit man die zuverlässig anlocken kann.. 
Da dann doch lieber die Nachbarskinder anheuern, soll ja noch Gegenden geben, wo die Kinder doch nicht den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzen...


----------



## laolamia (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

hi!

also wenn du schon bestellen musst dann achte drauf das es eine art ist die auch bei dir lebt sonst sind wir bald wieder bei dem problem...


----------



## Auslogge 89 (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

...oder bestellst Wanderheuschrecken- die bekommst du überall und die können bei uns (und besonders bei dir) nicht wild überleben


----------



## Hagalaz (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Also ich muss dir wiedersprechen so  schwer wie du es darstellst ist die Zucht bei weitem nicht!


----------



## Auslogge 89 (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Heuschreckenfalle*

Ich habe ja auch ne gesagt, dass es fast nicht möglich ist, etc., aber meiner Meinung nach wärs zu viel Aufwand für ab und an mal paar Tiere ins Wasser werfen


----------

